# old john deere snowblower



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

here is the model number off the engine has been repainted so had to remove paint from tag on engine model number H50 65274J serial number 3128R from what i can read off of tag anybody have a idea what i have trying to sell it and have no clue how to list it.here are some pics of it


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Very hard to see your last pic, I read machine serial 8214 which would fit with your engine model to make it a 1973 John Deere 526.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...U9OLDIxNTI6I0NBVEFMT0csNjU5NDE6RVFVSVBNRU5UXQ

PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

It's made by John Deere, not by another company and re-labeled, 5hp, dates back to either 1973 or 1983. The augers are incredibly thick, cast iron gear box, a very easy friction disk to change, doesn’t throw very far because of the short chute. I'd put a value on it between $25-$350 depending on time of year, snowing or not, how well it runs and the work that has been done, or not. If no work $25-$100.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

oneboltshort said:


> Very hard to see your last pic, I read machine serial 8214 which would fit with your engine model to make it a 1973 John Deere 526.
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...U9OLDIxNTI6I0NBVEFMT0csNjU5NDE6RVFVSVBNRU5UXQ
> 
> ...


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

codebluemi said:


> here is the model number off the engine has been repainted so had to remove paint from tag on engine model number H50 65274J serial number 3128R from what i can read off of tag anybody have a idea what i have trying to sell it and have no clue how to list it.here are some pics of it




this has the tag on the tunnel and it says type W2111 serial # 008214M

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

oneboltshort said:


> Very hard to see your last pic, I read machine serial 8214 which would fit with your engine model to make it a 1973 John Deere 526.
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...U9OLDIxNTI6I0NBVEFMT0csNjU5NDE6RVFVSVBNRU5UXQ
> 
> ...


thanks so much for the help.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

codebluemi said:


> this has the tag on the tunnel and it says type W2111 serial # 008214M
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS.


 looking to find the air cleaner assembly for this machine mine is missing any help out there.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

codebluemi said:


> looking to find the air cleaner assembly for this machine mine is missing any help out there.


Welcome to the site.
Some old machines had air cleaners but you don't really need one on a snow blower.
My old 1963 Snowbird came with one, are you sure that it even came with a cleaner?
I don't know if yours did or not.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You are trying to sell it?
Where are you located?


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> You are trying to sell it?
> Where are you located?





Big Ed said:


> You are trying to sell it?
> Where are you located?


 im in michigan just north of flint


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

codebluemi said:


> im in michigan just north of flint


yes trying to sell have listed but needed more info on it as i dont know anything about it and everybody was asking questions i didnt know till now.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Some old machines had air cleaners but you don't really need one on a snow blower.
> My old 1963 Snowbird came with one, are you sure that it even came with a cleaner?
> I don't know if yours did or not.


it has 3 holes on the end of the carb so im assuming it had some sort of housing on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

codebluemi said:


> it has 3 holes on the end of the carb so im assuming it had some sort of housing on it.


Show a picture of that?
I am in NJ too far for me.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that a hole in the side of the heater box?
Get a closer picture of that too?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Someone who has worked on the JD's should know if there was or not a filter that came with these.
But like I said you don't need it, but if that is a hole cut out where it should be I would just make a shield up for it to keep snow out.
All blowers now a day don't have a filter. I think they fazed them out in the 60's. 
No need for them, no dust flying around in the snow.
But your just selling it? Let the buyer fix it up.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> Someone who has worked on the JD's should know if there was or not a filter that came with these.
> But like I said you don't need it, but if that is a hole cut out where it should be I would just make a shield up for it to keep snow out.
> All blowers now a day don't have a filter. I think they fazed them out in the 60's.
> No need for them, no dust flying around in the snow.
> But your just selling it? Let the buyer fix it up.


here is a pic of it


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

codebluemi said:


> im in michigan just north of flint


I think someone here on the site is close to you?
And someone who knows JD's should chime in when they log in.
Me, I never had one.
You have another blower? Or just don't need one?


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> I think someone here on the site is close to you?
> And someone who knows JD's should chime in when they log in.
> Me, I never had one.
> You have another blower? Or just don't need one?


i got a newer cub cadet so this old girl i dont need anymore


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Your machine has the heater box over the carb., snow blowers do not have air cleaner assemblies. It appears someone has cut a hole in the heater box where the original cold weather primer was located. Engine probably had hard to start issues, so they butchered the box to access the carb for using starting fluid. Could easily be repaired with a small piece of metal. The primer button is not required most of the time, unless temps are -20C.










Your machine looks complete, as stated it is a 1973 JD built JD which are solid machines. 

5 HP is a bit underpowered, but it will get the job done, just have to go a little slower and sometimes take half bucket cuts.

These old snow blowers do not have great market value, as most buyers are only interested in the newer shiny machines.

In my area a running, operating machine in similar condition to yours would be worth around $200-$250, a non runner $50.00 to $150.00


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Ziggy65 said:


> Your machine has the heater box over the carb., snow blowers do not have air cleaner assemblies. It appears someone has cut a hole in the heater box where the original cold weather primer was located. Engine probably had hard to start issues, so they butchered the box to access the carb for using starting fluid. Could easily be repaired with a small piece of metal. The primer button is not required most of the time, unless temps are -20C.
> 
> View attachment 185798
> 
> ...


well i have it listed for $199 so i guess i will see what happens thanks everybody for all the help great to see so many replies in such a short time.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

codebluemi said:


> i got a newer cub cadet so this old girl i dont need anymore


They don't build them like that anymore, if you ask me just expensive, but cheap junk today. 
Keep it as a spare? Looks in fairly good shape?
Might come in handy if the other goes down.
I would just make up a plate for the hole to keep the snow out.
You said 3 holes, I only see 2?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

As Ziggy pictured, it would have been factory to have the old style plunger prime.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> They don't build them like that anymore, if you ask me just expensive, but cheap junk today.
> Keep it as a spare? Looks in fairly good shape?
> Might come in handy if the other goes down.
> I would just make up a plate for the hole to keep the snow out.
> You said 3 holes, I only see 2?


sorry it does have 2 holes couldnt really remember when i took the pics awhile back


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't think the carburetor is original. It may have come from a 2 cycle or some other equipment that is not snow related because of the choke lever, plus the carb holes are for an air cleaner. The original carb has small 8-32, 10-32, screws to hold a bracket that the carb box is screwed to. Seems to be missing the choke lever, knob, and apparatus. The carb cover needs to have a plate riveted to it, change the carb, primer, choke assembly. It's a 1973. If it runs good, it's worth $200 to a non-knowledgeable buyer, to a knowledgeable buyer, less than $100 if not $25-$50. It needs a complete going over, may need skid shoes, scraper bar, friction, belts, that all adds up.


----------



## codebluemi (Jan 2, 2022)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I don't think the carburetor is original. It may have come from a 2 cycle or some other equipment that is not snow related because of the choke lever, plus the carb holes are for an air cleaner. The original carb has small 8-32, 10-32, screws to hold a bracket that the carb box is screwed to. Seems to be missing the choke lever, knob, and apparatus. The carb cover needs to have a plate riveted to it, change the carb, primer, choke assembly. It's a 1973. If it runs good, it's worth $200 to a non-knowledgeable buyer, to a knowledgeable buyer, less than $100 if not $25-$50. It needs a complete going over, may need skid shoes, scraper bar, friction, belts, that all adds up.


thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

codebluemi said:


> sorry it does have 2 holes couldnt really remember when i took the pics awhile back


No problem, sometimes I miss something.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I don't think the carburetor is original. It may have come from a 2 cycle or some other equipment that is not snow related because of the choke lever, plus the carb holes are for an air cleaner. The original carb has small 8-32, 10-32, screws to hold a bracket that the carb box is screwed to. Seems to be missing the choke lever, knob, and apparatus. The carb cover needs to have a plate riveted to it, change the carb, primer, choke assembly. It's a 1973. If it runs good, it's worth $200 to a non-knowledgeable buyer, to a knowledgeable buyer, less than $100 if not $25-$50. It needs a complete going over, may need skid shoes, scraper bar, friction, belts, that all adds up.




That is the original style carb, with the long choke lever which exits the the side of the heater box.

The OP carb is missing the primer assembly that bolts to the carb. 

This photo shows the assembly on my H50.










The long choke lever exits side of heater box and the primer knob exits through the hole below the choke lever.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That might be the proper carb, but it is missing a bracket for the carb to bring those 2 holes out to two smaller screws, which in turn would be out enough to stabailize the heater box ... according to that schematic, the choke lever was over the carb like that, and notice the 2 smaller holes now for the carb to be secured to the heater box.

Boy, why would someone cannibalize that heater box like that .... as they say, one born every minute ....


----------

